# I thought I got exiled.



## kruizer (Apr 10, 2021)

So, what happen with the forum??? It just went away and was gone for about a week. I was suffering some SERIOUS withdrawal in the absence of the SMF.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

fire..
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smf-is-back-online.306948/


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah I thought maybe inkbird china caught us a virus. Glad smf is back. There are a couple gatherings coming up I didn’t want to miss pics from.


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 10, 2021)

Kind of ironic that the Smoking Meat Forum server went up in smoke. Really glad it is back with no loss. Great job!


----------

